# Share new cool artists you found here, bring 'em in the spotlight!



## Amiir (Aug 6, 2015)

So I thought that to spread the art love it would be a good idea to have a thread where we share some good artists we recently found and that probably deserve more attention. They can be popular ones as well (and with popular I'm referring to users who exceed 100.000 pageviews) but this thread is focused on the less known artists out there.
I'd be preferable if you also added some general info as well, so to get an idea of what the author makes (especially if it's gonna be NSFW or not, do label please). It's not mandatory but it's preferable.
Personally I'm going to suggest quite a few (34 in total) but even if you suggest just one or two artists that's still good!

Admins, if you want to sticky this thread, be my guest. I think it'd be a good way to bring more exposure. Whatever floats your boats. Juuuust puttin' this out there, you know



Anyway, here are mine.


- ksmnaut http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/ksmnaut/
Still pretty new. Makes some interesting pieces, many of which involve their sci-fi pirate-y setting. Not too active but nice style

- Lethal_Doors http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lethaldoors
Great concept artist. If you like guns, modern era and futuristic military then this guy is for you

- KuroBlood http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kuroblood/
Chinese artist, talent to sell. I like his color choices. Dynamic poses and scenes aren't a rare sight from this guy. His masterpiece is easily this one ===> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16386699/ . JUST LOOK AT THAT SHIT

- Caccia http://www.furaffinity.net/user/caccia/
Makes some very nice atmospheric pieces

- commissionsbyj (AKA Jennadelle) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/commissionsbyj/
Ditto. If I have to completely honest she's the only artist whose skills I severely envy

- Lofi http://www.furaffinity.net/user/-lofi/
Nearly ALL of his pieces are complete with coloring, shading and backgrounds, that's what I like about his art

- indui http://www.furaffinity.net/user/indui/
Ditto. If anything their pieces are a bit too bright but still very good

- Kjartan http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kjartan/
Amazing scenery pieces

- tacklebox http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tacklebox/
Their gallery's pretty varied IMHO. Great, GREAT ''scene'' pieces. And occasionally some good ol' male gay porn

- Hitmore http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/hitmore/

- HotaruARC http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hotaruarc/
They seemed to have more in their gallery but it seems that that ''more'' was deleted. A real pity

- GhosteKey http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ghostekey/
Nice style

- captainhanni http://www.furaffinity.net/user/captainhanni/
Ditto.

- Lengry http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lengry/
Now I really like THIS style. Gallery features character scenes, remarkable scenery shots and some male gay porn here and there

- Linni-Fight http://www.furaffinity.net/user/linni-fight/
Boys and military

- LolzGuy http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lolzguy/
Ah this guy. I highly recommend this guy. He makes some very good atmospheric scene pieces, many of which are accompanied by bits of lore of his own original universe. Some of his art gives some really nice Mass Effect vibes. I laik dat, check 'im out

- Meredies http://www.furaffinity.net/user/meredies/
Very nice style. Just look at how cute this is ===> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16896146/

- monds http://www.furaffinity.net/user/monds/
Ah, right. This guy joined the forums just a coupld of days ago. He's got some good stuff

- Powell http://www.furaffinity.net/user/powell/
Unlike the other artists I suggested, this one goes for a more cutesy kind of cuntent. I quite appreciate his backgrounds

- raccoonwolf http://www.furaffinity.net/user/racoonwolf/

- strange-fox http://www.furaffinity.net/user/strange-fox/

- Tanks http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tanks/

- Tohfu http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tohfu/
Cute stuff, though much of it involves male gay stuff. For those who don't like that, be warned

- toulouse http://www.furaffinity.net/user/toulouse/
Their concept art is great and I also like their BGs quite a bit

- Viktria http://www.furaffinity.net/user/viktria/
Sometimes she makes zoophilia drawings shit which I don't like one bit, but I just fucking love how expressive the characters he draws are. Matter of fact I suggest to learn from her. Also, porn and miraculously it's not all gay

- WhiteLeonard http://www.furaffinity.net/user/whiteleonard/
A very good artist which I'm surprised has so little recognition

- woolgather http://www.furaffinity.net/user/woolgather/
Good concept artist

- Zazush-una http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zazush-una/
Alright, I like their porn, simple as that

- AriaDog http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ariadog/
A newcomer but with a lot of potential. This quite beautiful girl (srsly check her profile picture) makes equally beautiful art. She experiments and that's a great way to keep things fresh and interesting

- pypr http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pypr/
I've been stalking this one for some time now and have seen her improve. She's also taking commissions if I'm not mistaken. If you want a nice, relatively low cost piece you can commission her

- Dimi_Kendal_101 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dimikendal101/
Sci-fi. Good stuff

- Hynik http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hynik/?nocacheplz=1438877207
Their specialty is making atmospheric scenes. Just what I like

- akitamonster http://www.furaffinity.net/user/akitamonster/?nocacheplz=1438877307
Very nice scenes

- Ainro http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ainro/?nocacheplz=1438877528
His stuff ranges from cutesy to sexy to badass occasionally. What more could you ask for?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 6, 2015)

Dae-Thalin is an incredible artist who gets wayyy too less attention. His artwork is just mindblowing
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dae-thalin/


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Dae-Thalin is an incredible artist who gets wayyy too less attention. His artwork is just mindblowing
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dae-thalin/



Dae-Thalin does some great line work.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 7, 2015)

^ This guy is one of them.


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blitzdrachin/ - Draws too much smut for my liking, but I love her style and use of colors. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/adalfyre/ - Aims for realism (and lots of dragons!). Her favorite artist also happens to be my favorite artist, Todd Lockwood. I wasn't aware of this until after I started watching her work, and it surprised me.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 7, 2015)

Amiir said:


> ---[SNIP]---


Damn! You've listed most of what I want to list.


Edit: Ok, I'll list five first.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/galgard/
Bright storybook-esque style. SFW stuff only.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fabercastel/
Painterly. Mostly male. Many NSFW stuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/badcoyote/
Mostly sketches and flats, I like how he draw bodies. Lots of gay action in the gallery. Mostly Nsfw

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lundi/
I like this guy's art because it have that dreamlike (at least my dreams) feel to it. Mostly SFW works.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/phyllostachys/
Pencils on paper, could've been scanned better but eh. I like the designs and subject matter. Some nice photos as well. SFW only.


----------



## Amiir (Aug 7, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Damn! You've listed most of what I want to list.



Great minds have alike tastes ;P


Another suggested artist: ANGO76 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ango76/
I enjoy his colorful cartoony style


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice list! I'll add

WhiteMantis: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/whitemantis everything, but she draws the best insects. Ever. And expressions. And atmospheric stuff.
Centradragon: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/centradragon Again, pretty much everything.
Maelice and Murcifer: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maelice http://www.furaffinity.net/user/murcifer They both draw really epic stuff, you'll understand why I linked both together. Lots of black and white and atmospheric stuff. Lots of heavily emotional scenes. Cool creature designs.
wolf-nymph: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolf-nymph Just. KJsdahsjdhasf. No words.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 8, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> ^ This guy is one of them.



Thank you so much SkyboundTerror  I'm blushing a little.


----------



## discoballs (Feb 25, 2016)

Angellove44: Userpage of angellove44 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Very awesome detailed and quality art. Doesnt get NEARLY enough views or credit for their artwork.


----------



## TheKC (Feb 25, 2016)

So many new people to watch! I needed this! X3 

I'm not good about talking about people, so just check these out.
firefeathers: Userpage of firefeathers -- Fur Affinity [dot] net 
grungecandy: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/grungecandy/
konig: Userpage of konig -- Fur Affinity [dot] net 
royal-pain-in-the-ass: Userpage of royal-pain-in-the-ass -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 26, 2016)

let me add Userpage of geekidog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net to this list!


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 27, 2016)

Novelteeth: Userpage of novelteeth -- Fur Affinity [dot] net has really colorful and stylized art *u*
Timaraindeer: Userpage of timaraindeer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net does really awesome inkwork


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 2, 2016)

Ooh, this seems fun.

Userpage of rhaenjarr -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Their painting look so soft *_*
Userpage of carrscrap -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I'm a sucker for feral anythings.


----------



## psychonautic (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's some eye catching artists I love that deserve more views!
malkyru - Amazing traditional/digital art that looks great with or without color!
fleecerot - This guys art translates so well to fursuits, it makes me want to try my own!
jeanwoof(nsfw) - I really love her schizo art!
g-c06 - Amazing digital painting!
nyanhou - Eye candy art. Like, literally visual candy!


----------



## TheKC (Mar 9, 2016)

This person needs more love: Userpage of mystic-cat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Mar 20, 2016)

this one hasn't posted in a while but their traditional art melts my heart http://navigatoralligator.deviantart.com/


----------

